# Is wewaware or modchipsdirect legit? Looking to get a sky3ds+



## Chary (Dec 13, 2015)

Are either of these sites legit? And for those who ordered from one of these sites before, do they manage to ship the flashcart in a reasonable amount of time?


----------



## zoogie (Dec 13, 2015)

Modchipsdirect is definitely legit. It's one of the more well regarded places if you're in the US.
Peachds gets a lot of love to.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Dec 13, 2015)

If you're in the US the best sites would be peachds then modchipcentral and last would be modchipsdirect.


----------



## KeepPlanC (Dec 13, 2015)

I've gotten from modchipdirect and yes they are legit ,got my gateway a week after I ordered it


----------

